# tips for flounder fishin



## oldenred (Apr 25, 2010)

share some tips on this.... i know carolina rig a mud minnow works well..... what do ya'll do?


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 25, 2010)

Carolina rig and minnow works best for me..1/4 OZ jig head and minnow works good too.


----------



## finhead (Apr 25, 2010)

Mud minnow behind a 1-1/2 oz inline with a two foot 15# leader. Small #2 hook lets is swim free. Work it real slow.


----------



## creekrocket (Apr 25, 2010)

Stainless gig head


----------



## Inshore GA (Apr 26, 2010)

creekrocket said:


> Stainless gig head



Just leave a few for seed!!


----------



## creekrocket (Apr 26, 2010)

Inshore GA said:


> Just leave a few for seed!!



Roger that


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't have a clue about flounder


But they seem to like me pretty good...


Creek mouths and shrimp or mud minnow on a carolina rig.

I let the shrimp drift out of the creek on it's own, but the mud minnows I actually "troll" along very slowly until he is murdered.

Sometimes depending on the bottom structure I will use a float rig with the bait suspended 4-6" off the bottom. This usually works best if I'm fishing over an oyster bed and the tide is almost dead low...


----------



## rifleroom (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't fish for flounder much, what is the favorite tide?


----------



## PaulD (Apr 26, 2010)

Structure, structure, structure and moving water!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 26, 2010)

rifleroom said:


> I don't fish for flounder much, what is the favorite tide?



It all depends on the drop I'm at....some are outgoing only and some are incoming only...others it doesn't matter as long as there is water moving.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 26, 2010)

i catch flounder on accident while jigging for trout. a very welcome delicious accident i may add. a few guys told me to catch flounder on purpous to fish the way, it's been repeated above, and to let the flounder eat the bait before you set the hook. different guys and gals on different ocasions told me if you set the hook to early the hook and bait will come right out of the flounders mouth.
they said you'll feel multiple light tugs and thats the flounder eating.
well if ya'll agree with this, how does a new flounder fisher distinguish the difference in a flounder bite from pesky juvenile bluefish or rolling over sparce oysters or structure?
i love flounder and would like to be better at catching them. thanks for this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 26, 2010)

sea trout said:


> i catch flounder on accident while jigging for trout. a very welcome delicious accident i may add. a few guys told me to catch flounder on purpous to fish the way, it's been repeated above, and to let the flounder eat the bait before you set the hook. different guys and gals on different ocasions told me if you set the hook to early the hook and bait will come right out of the flounders mouth.
> they said you'll feel multiple light tugs and thats the flounder eating.
> well if ya'll agree with this, how does a new flounder fisher distinguish the difference in a flounder bite from pesky juvenile bluefish or rolling over sparce oysters or structure?
> i love flounder and would like to be better at catching them. thanks for this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



The best I can tell ya is the difference in the bait thiefs and flounder is generally the amount of bend in the rod...

sorry had to say it..

Oysters don't start swimming away with the bait. When I'm using a float and it stops moving I let it sit for a full 8-10 seconds before I check for resistance...that was a trick taught to me by my father when using big plastic worms for largemouths back in the days before all the fancy trick worms and such....."you gotta give'm time to get down to the hook boy" is what he'd say, same thing applies here, paitence is definately a virtue..

bait thieves just grab and go or pick at the bait causing a noticeable difference in the way the float reacts is really the best way to describe it for me.


----------



## razor1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Finger mullet and small pogies if you want to target big flounder....EJ


----------



## PaulD (Apr 26, 2010)

Never had much luck on the flounder with pogies but I have found them in the gut of big flounder I've cleaned, along with small trout, small redfish, small croaked, whiting, leather jacks, mantis shrimp and fiddler crab. I guess the moral of that story is they are very aggressive and will eat anything they can catch!
Without giving to much info I'll tell you if you're using a big bait you need to let them take the bait. You can't wait to long on the hook set. Flounder usully chomp their pray amd then turn it so they can swallow it head first.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 26, 2010)

In slower water, live mummichugs, kahle hook through the eyes.

When moving at a drift, "ham and eggs!"
That's a strip of squid and a mummichug.  Use a three way with the weight on a seperate leader than the hook line.  Bucktails work fine too.
Keeping the bait in the "zone" is critical.

Works well on both summer fluke and winter flounder!


----------



## PaulD (Apr 26, 2010)

All we have down here are fluke. We don't get summer flounder down here. I wish we did! What you described is the good ole northern stand bye and it slays them up there!!! Big time. Down here is a different game....inshore......now offshore.


----------



## WTM45 (Apr 27, 2010)

We don't have enough Winter Flounder anymore to speak of either!  Numbers are quite low.

Summer fluke creel limits and length limits are highly regulated!  It's amazing how many 1/2" short fish we catch!

Lots of folks do pretty well from shore with the live mummies or any smaller baitfish like sand eels.
Keeping the bait "in the zone" is very important, especially if there is a current.

Nothin' better than battered and deep fried fluke and hushpuppies!


----------



## crackerdave (May 1, 2010)

Flounder lay on the bottom a lot of the time,and use their soft fins all around their body to hunker down and perfectly "camo up." Anything that passes within a few feet will get bit,and like others said,wait a half a minute or so if you're using live bait.They kill it first,then eat it.It feels like a blue crab bite,kinda - a hard "tap" and a short run,then they settle down to eat your bait.

My most favorite fish,both for eatin' and for fun!


----------

